# 17 dpo bfn and no AF! Need advice



## purplepeenut

Hi everyone :) 
I know exactly when i ovulated because i had ewcm, cramping and i always get spotting just before it. Ive been taking agnus castus for a few months and my cycles have been like clockwork and i felt the stabbing pain of ovulation right on time. I always get sensitive nipples at 7dpo untill 14dpo when af arrives. This cycle, at 12 dpo my nipples lost their sensitivity and AF never arrived. My boobs started aching at 13dpo which i dont normaly experience. Now at 17dpo theyve just gotten worse but i got a bfn yesterday (16dpo). I dont know what can cause a late period other then delayed ovulation which i know isnt the case. Please help im becoming concerned and dontknow if i should start taking agnus castus which i normaly would when af came until ovulation.


----------



## honeycheeks

purplepeenut said:


> Hi everyone :)
> I know exactly when i ovulated because i had ewcm, cramping and i always get spotting just before it. Ive been taking agnus castus for a few months and my cycles have been like clockwork and i felt the stabbing pain of ovulation right on time. I always get sensitive nipples at 7dpo untill 14dpo when af arrives. This cycle, at 12 dpo my nipples lost their sensitivity and AF never arrived. My boobs started aching at 13dpo which i dont normaly experience. Now at 17dpo theyve just gotten worse but i got a bfn yesterday (16dpo). I dont know what can cause a late period other then delayed ovulation which i know isnt the case. Please help im becoming concerned and dontknow if i should start taking agnus castus which i normaly would when af came until ovulation.

I experienced somsething like this in my last cycle. I had so many other pregnancy symptoms too, turned out I was not. At the end of 17dpo, Af came. I hope it is a late BFP for you. If you really ovulated, your period should come on time. You might want to do a blood test to confirm, before going on agnus castus.


----------



## purplepeenut

Thanx for replying :) when you were late on your last cycle did you ovulate late and thats why your AF was late? Are you sure of your ovulation? As soon as the witch arrives I'm going to start temping. I was so sure I'd ovulated :( is there another reason your AF can be late other then pregnancy and late/no ovulation? This is all so frustrating. If im not i just want AF to come so I can keep trying. Good luck on this cycle :)


----------



## purplepeenut

Just to update i tested this morn at 18dpo and got a realy faint line under ten minutes (about 4 minutes) but its so faint i cant tell if it has colour in it so it could be an evap line :( find out eventualy i guess


----------



## nursemommy

I had the same thing this month. No AF yet and I am either 17 or 18 dpo. Took a test yesterday and a faint line that disappeared. Calling my dr tomorrow for a possible blood test.


----------



## nursemommy

let us know what you find out


----------



## purplepeenut

well I held it in for four hours and then did another test and the same thing happened. It appeared almost straight away and its as thick as the control line but its so faint! I dont have to squint or anything to see it, I can see it from arms length away but I'm not sure if it has any colour to it :( Its a purple-pink colour dye on the test control line but I dont know if I'm just imagining the pink in it or not. I hope its a bfp but I don't believe it. It's an internet cheapy from ebay and I've used about 7 other tests from the 20 pack and this only happened the last two times (today). I really want it to be a bfp!! I've been trying for so long (4 years) that I'm very sceptical. I had pcos but my cycles have been regular the last 3-4. Does the saying 'a line i a line' count if its faint and hard to see colour?? I hate this confusion I'm sure you all understand!! The only this thats keeping me hopeful that this could be it is my boobs are so sore and I only usualy get sensative nips. They are swollen and tender and just generaly achy, worse every day for the last few. I'm preying I'm pregnant but don't want to get to excited. Thanx for replying x


----------



## blueskies

Imo, a line is a line! :)I


----------



## purplepeenut

well am still waiting untill the morning to do a test. today is going forever :( The lines on both my tests faded considerably about 20 minutes after I took them and while they are still visible they look like evap lines. Does it matter that they appeared instantly (long before the time limit was over)? or do you think they were evaps? I'm driving myself crazy over analysing this! I've been googling all day but everyone says somthing different. Some people say if it appears in the time limit its a bfp but others say true bfps don't fade :( Can an evap line appear before the test dries? and is it likely to happen twice in a row? someone save me from myself lol


----------



## honeycheeks

purplepeenut said:


> Thanx for replying :) when you were late on your last cycle did you ovulate late and thats why your AF was late? Are you sure of your ovulation? As soon as the witch arrives I'm going to start temping. I was so sure I'd ovulated :( is there another reason your AF can be late other then pregnancy and late/no ovulation? This is all so frustrating. If im not i just want AF to come so I can keep trying. Good luck on this cycle :)

I am very sure of my ovulation as my cycles are also being monitored by my doctor.my FS was also so sure that I had all the symptoms for a pregnancy and it was strange, i got a BFN and AF came 3 days late.


----------



## purplepeenut

honeycheeks said:


> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> Thanx for replying :) when you were late on your last cycle did you ovulate late and thats why your AF was late? Are you sure of your ovulation? As soon as the witch arrives I'm going to start temping. I was so sure I'd ovulated :( is there another reason your AF can be late other then pregnancy and late/no ovulation? This is all so frustrating. If im not i just want AF to come so I can keep trying. Good luck on this cycle :)
> 
> I am very sure of my ovulation as my cycles are also being monitored by my doctor.my FS was also so sure that I had all the symptoms for a pregnancy and it was strange, i got a BFN and AF came 3 days late.Click to expand...

hmm that is strange. Did you ever work out a reason for it incase it happens again? I hope you never have that again because I know how frustrating it is to get no AF and bfns!! good luck this cycle


----------



## Scrumptious

i'm experiencing the same thing and it's so upsetting!

i'm about 18/19dpo, AF is now 6 days late and i got a BFN on a FRER this morning.

such a head messer :cry:


----------



## honeycheeks

purplepeenut said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> Thanx for replying :) when you were late on your last cycle did you ovulate late and thats why your AF was late? Are you sure of your ovulation? As soon as the witch arrives I'm going to start temping. I was so sure I'd ovulated :( is there another reason your AF can be late other then pregnancy and late/no ovulation? This is all so frustrating. If im not i just want AF to come so I can keep trying. Good luck on this cycle :)
> 
> I am very sure of my ovulation as my cycles are also being monitored by my doctor.my FS was also so sure that I had all the symptoms for a pregnancy and it was strange, i got a BFN and AF came 3 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> hmm that is strange. Did you ever work out a reason for it incase it happens again? I hope you never have that again because I know how frustrating it is to get no AF and bfns!! good luck this cycleClick to expand...

This is actually the second time it happened to me, FS just said that sometimes you get the same symptoms of pregnancy after Ov, bcos its the same hormones, or many I double ovulated and there was an overdose of progesterone. But what the truth is, we really dont know.


----------



## purplepeenut

I GOT A BFP!! Its still realy faint but def pink and it came up realy fast and hasnt faded that much :D im in shock tho it hasnt sunk in yet! I recounted and im 20dpo so i got my first bfp at 19 dpo!! And it was like an evap line! I just want you all to remember that you CAN get a late bfp! Dont give up hope! My hubby dosnt believe it, he's in shock 2 lol. Well it has been over 3 years ttc! Im super nervous that its so faint! I feel like theyll just disapear! Omg ive never had a bfp!! Good luck ladies! You all deserve the darkest bfp!!


----------



## purplepeenut

I GOT A BFP!! Its still realy faint but def pink and it came up realy fast and hasnt faded that much :D im in shock tho it hasnt sunk in yet! I recounted and im 20dpo so i got my first bfp at 19 dpo!! And it was like an evap line! I just want you all to remember that you CAN get a late bfp! Dont give up hope! My hubby dosnt believe it, he's in shock 2 lol. Well it has been over 3 years ttc! Im super nervous that its so faint! I feel like theyll just disapear! Omg ive never had a bfp!! Good luck ladies! You all deserve the darkest bfp!!


----------



## gettinginfo

purplepeenut said:


> I GOT A BFP!! Its still realy faint but def pink and it came up realy fast and hasnt faded that much :D im in shock tho it hasnt sunk in yet! I recounted and im 20dpo so i got my first bfp at 19 dpo!! And it was like an evap line! I just want you all to remember that you CAN get a late bfp! Dont give up hope! My hubby dosnt believe it, he's in shock 2 lol. Well it has been over 3 years ttc! Im super nervous that its so faint! I feel like theyll just disapear! Omg ive never had a bfp!! Good luck ladies! You all deserve the darkest bfp!!

Hey purplepeenut..Congrats!! I just found this thread and I am in a similar situation. I am dpo16 with no sign of AF with a bfn on dpo 15. I have never been 3 days late EVER. I am not testing again until Wednesday(dpo18) so it's interesting to know that you didn't get yours until dpo 20. It is so ironic b/c I have been TTC for 6 months then found out I had submucosal fibroids and just had a laparscopic/hysteroscopic myomectomy on 1/18th. I am NOT supposed to be TTC yet so part of me is scared and part of me wants a bfp(of course). That would be just my luck to get knocked up after 1 time all month of unprotected sex after all of our trying for the last 6 months:dohh:!! Well, will keep ya posted if you're interested..Good luck to you and my have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Scrumptious

wow!!!!

congrats!!!!! :happydance:

that's amazing news!!

H&H 9 months :)


----------



## purplepeenut

gettinginfo said:


> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> I GOT A BFP!! Its still realy faint but def pink and it came up realy fast and hasnt faded that much :D im in shock tho it hasnt sunk in yet! I recounted and im 20dpo so i got my first bfp at 19 dpo!! And it was like an evap line! I just want you all to remember that you CAN get a late bfp! Dont give up hope! My hubby dosnt believe it, he's in shock 2 lol. Well it has been over 3 years ttc! Im super nervous that its so faint! I feel like theyll just disapear! Omg ive never had a bfp!! Good luck ladies! You all deserve the darkest bfp!!
> 
> Hey purplepeenut..Congrats!! I just found this thread and I am in a similar situation. I am dpo16 with no sign of AF with a bfn on dpo 15. I have never been 3 days late EVER. I am not testing again until Wednesday(dpo18) so it's interesting to know that you didn't get yours until dpo 20. It is so ironic b/c I have been TTC for 6 months then found out I had submucosal fibroids and just had a laparscopic/hysteroscopic myomectomy on 1/18th. I am NOT supposed to be TTC yet so part of me is scared and part of me wants a bfp(of course). That would be just my luck to get knocked up after 1 time all month of unprotected sex after all of our trying for the last 6 months:dohh:!! Well, will keep ya posted if you're interested..Good luck to you and my have a H&H 9 months!Click to expand...

oh you poor thing :( dpo 16 is still early if you think of my bfp four days later! Did you know when you ovulated? Maybe it was a bit later then you thought? I hope its not dangerous to get a bfp after your laparscopic/hysteroscopic myomectomy! Its sounds like you've been through alot. I'm realy greatful that I only had PCOS as it could always be worse. I know its frustrating all the waiting, its like your life is on hold. The upside I can see is that all the TTC makes you an expert on fertility and you understand what's happening during your pregnancy alot better. Let me know how it goes. Do you have any symptoms? I had swollen sore boobs which is incredibly unusual for me and all my normal pms symptoms (nipple tenderness, irritability, excessive hunger) all just vanished right after I felt some cramping which i'm looking back on as implantation. Do you have your normal pms symptoms?? I'm hoping for you :)


----------



## purplepeenut

Thanks :) we are thrilled but still in shock. I'm terrified somthing is going to go wrong! I'm worried I'll test again and get a bfn then AF will show. I'm out of the risky time now aren't I? don't chemical pregnancies happen before AF? I'm such a worry wart lol i'm just going to relax and wait untill this weekend when my hubby won't need the car for work and I can go to the docs for comfirmation. My inlaws are visiting untill tomorrow and since we are going to keep it secret untill we make it to 8 weeks, its been very annoying having to act normal and not talk about it! I just want to ring everyone I know!! Anyway I'll stop rambling and find some other way to chanel my excitement :)


----------



## purplepeenut

Scrumptious,
Did you get AF or are you still getting bfns? I realy hope its a bfp for you!! I think early bfp's are made to sound like the usual but doctors always say if you don't get a bfp on the day of your AF then you should test in a week which is 21DPO so it can't be that unusual to get a late bfp. I think it all has somthing to do with the way your body metabolises the hcg. Good luck!! let me know how it goes


----------



## munchbunch

Congratulations purplepeenut!!! You have given me some hope!! I'm 17dpo and my luteal phase is usually 11/12 days and I've had nothing but bfn's on IC's :( I'm going to give it a few days and test again! :)


----------



## purplepeenut

munchbunch said:


> Congratulations purplepeenut!!! You have given me some hope!! I'm 17dpo and my luteal phase is usually 11/12 days and I've had nothing but bfn's on IC's :( I'm going to give it a few days and test again! :)

I was using IC's too with bfn's. Don't give up! I gave up at 15dpo but then when my boobs kept hurting I started testing again at 18dpo. Its not uncommon to get bfns untill your more then 2 weeks late I found out. I googled late bfps like a crazy person clutching straws. Also, once your past your AF date, late bfps no longer mean your at a higher chance of a MC. You have the same chances as those people who got early bfp's. Good luck!!


----------



## gettinginfo

purplepeenut said:


> gettinginfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> I GOT A BFP!! Its still realy faint but def pink and it came up realy fast and hasnt faded that much :D im in shock tho it hasnt sunk in yet! I recounted and im 20dpo so i got my first bfp at 19 dpo!! And it was like an evap line! I just want you all to remember that you CAN get a late bfp! Dont give up hope! My hubby dosnt believe it, he's in shock 2 lol. Well it has been over 3 years ttc! Im super nervous that its so faint! I feel like theyll just disapear! Omg ive never had a bfp!! Good luck ladies! You all deserve the darkest bfp!!
> 
> Hey purplepeenut..Congrats!! I just found this thread and I am in a similar situation. I am dpo16 with no sign of AF with a bfn on dpo 15. I have never been 3 days late EVER. I am not testing again until Wednesday(dpo18) so it's interesting to know that you didn't get yours until dpo 20. It is so ironic b/c I have been TTC for 6 months then found out I had submucosal fibroids and just had a laparscopic/hysteroscopic myomectomy on 1/18th. I am NOT supposed to be TTC yet so part of me is scared and part of me wants a bfp(of course). That would be just my luck to get knocked up after 1 time all month of unprotected sex after all of our trying for the last 6 months:dohh:!! Well, will keep ya posted if you're interested..Good luck to you and my have a H&H 9 months!Click to expand...
> 
> oh you poor thing :( dpo 16 is still early if you think of my bfp four days later! Did you know when you ovulated? Maybe it was a bit later then you thought? I hope its not dangerous to get a bfp after your laparscopic/hysteroscopic myomectomy! Its sounds like you've been through alot. I'm realy greatful that I only had PCOS as it could always be worse. I know its frustrating all the waiting, its like your life is on hold. The upside I can see is that all the TTC makes you an expert on fertility and you understand what's happening during your pregnancy alot better. Let me know how it goes. Do you have any symptoms? I had swollen sore boobs which is incredibly unusual for me and all my normal pms symptoms (nipple tenderness, irritability, excessive hunger) all just vanished right after I felt some cramping which i'm looking back on as implantation. Do you have your normal pms symptoms?? I'm hoping for you :)Click to expand...

Hi,

I got a +opk on cd12 so I probably ovulated that day or a day or 2 after. I started my usual pre-af spotting on CD23(I usually have 25/26day cycles) and then it stopped on CD26 and now nothing. I don't feel crampy or anything. My boobs aren't sore. The only thing I have had is some nausea which is weird for me but maybe it is all in my head? I really don't have any other pregnancy type symptoms and weirdly no af symptoms. Just nada! So I am so LAME:wacko: and I caved and tested just now..BFN again. Maybe my cycle is off from the myomectomy? Keep us posted on how you do!


----------



## PinkLove22

Well I am at 16 DPO and still getting BFN 

I'm pretty sure I've lost hope and the witch will come any day now. 

I got a positive OPK on 2/10 so I must of ovulated the next day or a few days later. I haven't been temping and if AF shows I will start trying that. 

Ahhhh I hate the limbo stage


----------



## purplepeenut

gettinginfo said:


> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gettinginfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> I GOT A BFP!! Its still realy faint but def pink and it came up realy fast and hasnt faded that much :D im in shock tho it hasnt sunk in yet! I recounted and im 20dpo so i got my first bfp at 19 dpo!! And it was like an evap line! I just want you all to remember that you CAN get a late bfp! Dont give up hope! My hubby dosnt believe it, he's in shock 2 lol. Well it has been over 3 years ttc! Im super nervous that its so faint! I feel like theyll just disapear! Omg ive never had a bfp!! Good luck ladies! You all deserve the darkest bfp!!
> 
> Hey purplepeenut..Congrats!! I just found this thread and I am in a similar situation. I am dpo16 with no sign of AF with a bfn on dpo 15. I have never been 3 days late EVER. I am not testing again until Wednesday(dpo18) so it's interesting to know that you didn't get yours until dpo 20. It is so ironic b/c I have been TTC for 6 months then found out I had submucosal fibroids and just had a laparscopic/hysteroscopic myomectomy on 1/18th. I am NOT supposed to be TTC yet so part of me is scared and part of me wants a bfp(of course). That would be just my luck to get knocked up after 1 time all month of unprotected sex after all of our trying for the last 6 months:dohh:!! Well, will keep ya posted if you're interested..Good luck to you and my have a H&H 9 months!Click to expand...
> 
> oh you poor thing :( dpo 16 is still early if you think of my bfp four days later! Did you know when you ovulated? Maybe it was a bit later then you thought? I hope its not dangerous to get a bfp after your laparscopic/hysteroscopic myomectomy! Its sounds like you've been through alot. I'm realy greatful that I only had PCOS as it could always be worse. I know its frustrating all the waiting, its like your life is on hold. The upside I can see is that all the TTC makes you an expert on fertility and you understand what's happening during your pregnancy alot better. Let me know how it goes. Do you have any symptoms? I had swollen sore boobs which is incredibly unusual for me and all my normal pms symptoms (nipple tenderness, irritability, excessive hunger) all just vanished right after I felt some cramping which i'm looking back on as implantation. Do you have your normal pms symptoms?? I'm hoping for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I got a +opk on cd12 so I probably ovulated that day or a day or 2 after. I started my usual pre-af spotting on CD23(I usually have 25/26day cycles) and then it stopped on CD26 and now nothing. I don't feel crampy or anything. My boobs aren't sore. The only thing I have had is some nausea which is weird for me but maybe it is all in my head? I really don't have any other pregnancy type symptoms and weirdly no af symptoms. Just nada! So I am so LAME:wacko: and I caved and tested just now..BFN again. Maybe my cycle is off from the myomectomy? Keep us posted on how you do!Click to expand...

I don't want to get you down but is it possible you didn't ovulate? The opk's only predict the surge of hormone that leads up to ovulation and you can have the surge without ovulating. I found that out after I thought I was ovulating but I wasn't :( It does sound like you had implantation spotting tho. I'd say give it time and you still could get a bfp!! you cant be far past implantation and I implanted on 7dpo and I had to wait 12/13 days for a bfp!! its crazy but some women just dont have as much hcg in the urine because there body metabolises it slightly different. Some don't have any at all and never get a bfp! Maybe wait a few days and get a blood test. No symptoms is good news! at least your AF isn't coming!! My pms symptoms stopped realy fast at 12dpo and then nothing untill my boobs began aching on 15dpo but so slightly for a few days I thought it was from doing pushups lol It wasnt untill 17/18 dpo that I susptected it was a symptom. Can you get a blood test in the next few days?


----------



## purplepeenut

PinkLove22 said:


> Well I am at 16 DPO and still getting BFN
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've lost hope and the witch will come any day now.
> 
> I got a positive OPK on 2/10 so I must of ovulated the next day or a few days later. I haven't been temping and if AF shows I will start trying that.
> 
> Ahhhh I hate the limbo stage

I lost hope at 16dpo too. Its because everyone gets bfps so early on here!!! Do you have pms symptoms? how late is your AF?


----------



## Scrumptious

purplepeenut said:


> Scrumptious,
> Did you get AF or are you still getting bfns? I realy hope its a bfp for you!! I think early bfp's are made to sound like the usual but doctors always say if you don't get a bfp on the day of your AF then you should test in a week which is 21DPO so it can't be that unusual to get a late bfp. I think it all has somthing to do with the way your body metabolises the hcg. Good luck!! let me know how it goes

thank you :)

still no sign of AF and i didn't test this morning. will prob grab some hpts in town this afternoon and test later tonight or in the morning...cos i'm really restless and just want to know!

good grief i'm a week late!


----------



## honeycheeks

purplepeenut said:


> I GOT A BFP!! Its still realy faint but def pink and it came up realy fast and hasnt faded that much :D im in shock tho it hasnt sunk in yet! I recounted and im 20dpo so i got my first bfp at 19 dpo!! And it was like an evap line! I just want you all to remember that you CAN get a late bfp! Dont give up hope! My hubby dosnt believe it, he's in shock 2 lol. Well it has been over 3 years ttc! Im super nervous that its so faint! I feel like theyll just disapear! Omg ive never had a bfp!! Good luck ladies! You all deserve the darkest bfp!!

That is the most well deserved BFP. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Wish you a happy journey to motherhood.


----------



## purplepeenut

Scrumptious said:


> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> Scrumptious,
> Did you get AF or are you still getting bfns? I realy hope its a bfp for you!! I think early bfp's are made to sound like the usual but doctors always say if you don't get a bfp on the day of your AF then you should test in a week which is 21DPO so it can't be that unusual to get a late bfp. I think it all has somthing to do with the way your body metabolises the hcg. Good luck!! let me know how it goes
> 
> thank you :)
> 
> still no sign of AF and i didn't test this morning. will prob grab some hpts in town this afternoon and test later tonight or in the morning...cos i'm really restless and just want to know!
> 
> good grief i'm a week late!Click to expand...

I know how you feel! I tested for 11 days but I was ambitious starting to test at 9dpo :blush: I hope u get a bfp so bad! its so frustrating I know but I used to tell myself I was building up my tolerance to stress and frustration lol. I'm sure that'll be useful come parenthood. good luck! i'm hoping for you!!


----------



## purplepeenut

honeycheeks said:


> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> I GOT A BFP!! Its still realy faint but def pink and it came up realy fast and hasnt faded that much :D im in shock tho it hasnt sunk in yet! I recounted and im 20dpo so i got my first bfp at 19 dpo!! And it was like an evap line! I just want you all to remember that you CAN get a late bfp! Dont give up hope! My hubby dosnt believe it, he's in shock 2 lol. Well it has been over 3 years ttc! Im super nervous that its so faint! I feel like theyll just disapear! Omg ive never had a bfp!! Good luck ladies! You all deserve the darkest bfp!!
> 
> That is the most well deserved BFP. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Wish you a happy journey to motherhood.Click to expand...

Thanx so much :) I'm sooo happy its crazy :happydance: its only just sinking in. I keep going back and looking at my test like i'd imagined it. hubby was quiet all day and I was worried that even after all this time he wasn't ready for it but then I brang it up and reassured him it was going to go ok and said in a week or so we might be able to hear the heartbeat and he had the bigest smile. Now he can't be quiet about it! I think he was just to scared to let himself be happy about it because it seems to good to be true! I know i'm rambling lol haven't been able to be quiet all day. Its so nice to have people on this msg board who understand the frustration we go through because they apreciate what a positive test means so much more then people who get pregnant easily or by accident!


----------



## lily24

purplepeenut said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> I GOT A BFP!! Its still realy faint but def pink and it came up realy fast and hasnt faded that much :D im in shock tho it hasnt sunk in yet! I recounted and im 20dpo so i got my first bfp at 19 dpo!! And it was like an evap line! I just want you all to remember that you CAN get a late bfp! Dont give up hope! My hubby dosnt believe it, he's in shock 2 lol. Well it has been over 3 years ttc! Im super nervous that its so faint! I feel like theyll just disapear! Omg ive never had a bfp!! Good luck ladies! You all deserve the darkest bfp!!
> 
> That is the most well deserved BFP. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Wish you a happy journey to motherhood.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx so much :) I'm sooo happy its crazy :happydance: its only just sinking in. I keep going back and looking at my test like i'd imagined it. hubby was quiet all day and I was worried that even after all this time he wasn't ready for it but then I brang it up and reassured him it was going to go ok and said in a week or so we might be able to hear the heartbeat and he had the bigest smile. Now he can't be quiet about it! I think he was just to scared to let himself be happy about it because it seems to good to be true! I know i'm rambling lol haven't been able to be quiet all day. Its so nice to have people on this msg board who understand the frustration we go through because they apreciate what a positive test means so much more then people who get pregnant easily or by accident!Click to expand...

Hey Hunni, just read through your thread and got a little butterfly at the I GOT A BFP section! congratulations

How many days late were you when your got your bfp?

Im not sure if/when i Ovulated this month as i gave up charting as it was to stressful but AF is now 3-4 days late


----------



## munchbunch

purplepeenut said:


> munchbunch said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations purplepeenut!!! You have given me some hope!! I'm 17dpo and my luteal phase is usually 11/12 days and I've had nothing but bfn's on IC's :( I'm going to give it a few days and test again! :)
> 
> I was using IC's too with bfn's. Don't give up! I gave up at 15dpo but then when my boobs kept hurting I started testing again at 18dpo. Its not uncommon to get bfns untill your more then 2 weeks late I found out. I googled late bfps like a crazy person clutching straws. Also, once your past your AF date, late bfps no longer mean your at a higher chance of a MC. You have the same chances as those people who got early bfp's. Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks honey :hugs:


----------



## purplepeenut

lily24 said:


> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplepeenut said:
> 
> 
> I GOT A BFP!! Its still realy faint but def pink and it came up realy fast and hasnt faded that much :D im in shock tho it hasnt sunk in yet! I recounted and im 20dpo so i got my first bfp at 19 dpo!! And it was like an evap line! I just want you all to remember that you CAN get a late bfp! Dont give up hope! My hubby dosnt believe it, he's in shock 2 lol. Well it has been over 3 years ttc! Im super nervous that its so faint! I feel like theyll just disapear! Omg ive never had a bfp!! Good luck ladies! You all deserve the darkest bfp!!
> 
> That is the most well deserved BFP. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Wish you a happy journey to motherhood.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx so much :) I'm sooo happy its crazy :happydance: its only just sinking in. I keep going back and looking at my test like i'd imagined it. hubby was quiet all day and I was worried that even after all this time he wasn't ready for it but then I brang it up and reassured him it was going to go ok and said in a week or so we might be able to hear the heartbeat and he had the bigest smile. Now he can't be quiet about it! I think he was just to scared to let himself be happy about it because it seems to good to be true! I know i'm rambling lol haven't been able to be quiet all day. Its so nice to have people on this msg board who understand the frustration we go through because they apreciate what a positive test means so much more then people who get pregnant easily or by accident!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hunni, just read through your thread and got a little butterfly at the I GOT A BFP section! congratulations
> 
> How many days late were you when your got your bfp?
> 
> Im not sure if/when i Ovulated this month as i gave up charting as it was to stressful but AF is now 3-4 days lateClick to expand...

I always get my AF at 14 dpo and I got the faintest bfp on 19dpo but i was convinced it was an evap line because it even disapeared after the time limit was over. Then I got a faint but clear bfp on 20 dpo. So I was 5-6 days late and its still realy faint at 7 days after AF should have showed. When I was looking up late bfps I found one woman who didnt get hers untill 8 weeks!! thank god that wasn't me I would have gone crazy. Just don't give up


----------



## gettinginfo

Hello ladies,

So I have a question for you. I am DPO 18, CD 32(normal cycles are 27days at most). I forgot to mention that I had to take a month of estrogen pills after my myomectomy and I finished them on 2/18th so the doctor said that they can be throwing my cycle off. So now my body is totally wacked. 

I had some EWCM the last 2 days and then what I call my "ovulation pain" on my right side so for kicks I did an OPK last night and got a smiley face. How bizarre is that? I had a + opk on CD12(with a negative one on CD11) so did I ovluate twice within 2 weeks of each other?? Or did my body not ovulate the first time? Oh well, here is hoping AF shows up soon so I can get to baby making!!


----------



## purplepeenut

gettinginfo said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> So I have a question for you. I am DPO 18, CD 32(normal cycles are 27days at most). I forgot to mention that I had to take a month of estrogen pills after my myomectomy and I finished them on 2/18th so the doctor said that they can be throwing my cycle off. So now my body is totally wacked.
> 
> I had some EWCM the last 2 days and then what I call my "ovulation pain" on my right side so for kicks I did an OPK last night and got a smiley face. How bizarre is that? I had a + opk on CD12(with a negative one on CD11) so did I ovluate twice within 2 weeks of each other?? Or did my body not ovulate the first time? Oh well, here is hoping AF shows up soon so I can get to baby making!!

hi :)
OPK's only predict the hormone surge before ovulation so its possible on the first test you had the surge but for some reason didn't ovulate. Temping is the only way to know for sure if you ovulated. Wish I could give you a better answere but I used to just always :sex: when I had EWCM. If you ovulate you'll get you AF about 12-16 days later. If your AF's late it means you ovulated late or your preggers. On rare occassions it can be because your body is still making to much progesterone but if thats the case your doc will be able to tell you. So if you did ovulate you should get AF or be preggers :) Stress etc won't delay AF it can only delay ovulation. Good luck I hope you get your cycles under control. Look into Agnus castus (vitex) because it regulated mine within weeks and I could go without a cycle for 6 months!! I hope you find somthing that works for you 2 :)


----------



## gettinginfo

Thanks purplepeenut! That was very helpful info. So maybe I will get af in about 11 days or so(I have shortish luteal phase). I will definitely look into the agnus castus as well!


----------

